# Advice for a new blogger



## biancarenee (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey there! Just wondering some of the best advice you have heard or can give to an upcoming blogger? Regarding

- Time? Blogging takes time ~ how do you manage it best while being consistent with your posts/videos? I realize most don't blog full-time and work to maintain balance.

- Ideas? How do you keep your ideas creative and still relatable to most readers?

- Getting known? I'm trying to find less intrusive and abrupt ways to invite others to read my blog/watch my videos, but sometimes its hard to steer away from to goto "Hi, please come and check out my blog!!" lol.. How do you get your blog to stand out and get more visitors?

Thx! Any advice appreciated

All the best,

Bianca


----------



## Deareux (Dec 21, 2013)

Right now, I just write about what I want to write about. If you feel like you have to post something instead of wanting to write something, it'll show. I also like to comment and follow other blogs that I have a sincere interest in. After a while, you'll make new readers and most importantly, new friends.


----------



## beautycurator (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancarenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey there! Just wondering some of the best advice you have heard or can give to an upcoming blogger? Regarding

- Time? Blogging takes time ~ how do you manage it best while being consistent with your posts/videos? I realize most don't blog full-time and work to maintain balance.

- Ideas? How do you keep your ideas creative and still relatable to most readers?

- Getting known? I'm trying to find less intrusive and abrupt ways to invite others to read my blog/watch my videos, but sometimes its hard to steer away from to goto "Hi, please come and check out my blog!!" lol.. How do you get your blog to stand out and get more visitors?

Thx! Any advice appreciated

All the best,

Bianca
Hi Bianca!

I'm a freelance writer / blogger / former journalist and I just got to say, good for you for starting your own blog. It can be an extremely rewarding experience. I must admit, I have started many many blogs and abandoned them because of lack of time or passion for the topic.

My first piece of advice -- set a goal. How many posts do you want to do? One per week is a good benchmark for starting out, and if you happen to write 3 posts that week, then great!  You will start to get motivated when you get more subscribers and begin a conversation on your blog. If you have a busy period and don't post for a few weeks or months, don't panic. You can always come back to your blog.

Ideas -- I carry a small notebook or write notes in my phone when an idea strikes me. I also take pictures while I'm out to add color to my blog.

Increasing readership -- Looks like your using Wordpress which is awesome, because you already have a built-in community! Be sure to add lots of tags and keywords into your posts. On Wordpress there are Widgets you can download for help with SEO (Search Engine Optimization) so others can find your blog. Keep up-to-date on your social media aswell! Creating a Twitter / Pinterest / Facebook for your blog can help readership. Also gain relationships with other blogs and they might feature or link back to your posts.

Hope all of this helps. Good luck on your future endeavors and I'll keep an eye out for your blog.

&lt;3


----------

